# Where to buy empty aluminum cans from?



## tonymc (18/1/18)

I have a mate who's got a fancy crimp style canning machine - works like a reverse can opener.
He's offered for me to use it an this will come in really handy for a 40L batch I'm doing for an outdoor event (kegging not an option as each person has to carry their own beer a considerable distance)

While I have the machine I have no idea where to get the cans from - decent ones - doesn't have to be branded - just plain old silver ones will do - I'll then laser print some stickers onto a waterproof sticker film from staples.

Anyone any Ideas - googling only comes up with commercial suppliers who want to sell you 10,000 cans at a minimum and not a paltry homebrewer who only needs 200 empty cans.


----------



## wynnum1 (18/1/18)

What does he do with the machine small craft breweries pay to have there beer caned so what use is the machine without cans.


----------



## tonymc (18/1/18)

wynnum1 said:


> What does he do with the machine small craft breweries pay to have there beer caned so what use is the machine without cans.


He's not a brewer, he's a tinkerer/hoarder/collector


----------



## laxation (18/1/18)

Do you have any local breweries you could ask to buy some from? Sometimes they're helpful with homebrewers


----------



## Coodgee (18/1/18)

I've got a mate who works at coke. It would be cool if you could get a couple of hundred stamped coke cans... you could smuggle them into all sorts of places!


----------



## laxation (18/1/18)

If you dont mind drinking out of walnut milk cans....

https://www.alibaba.com/trade/searc...n&atm=&viewtype=G&f0=y&moqf=MOQF&moqt=MOQT200


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/1/18)

Coodgee said:


> I've got a mate who works at coke. It would be cool if you could get a couple of hundred stamped coke cans... you could smuggle them into all sorts of places!


I like that idea, certainly beats cutting the top off an empty coke can and putting your can of illicit alcohol inside.


----------



## wynnum1 (18/1/18)

tonymc said:


> He's not a brewer, he's a tinkerer/hoarder/collector


u brew it have canning at there brew on premises sites they may sell the cans but are the cans different for different machines.


----------



## Mattdavey13 (24/1/19)

Was looking for a machine myself, but came across this guy who bought a half pallet and is trying to sell 40 cents per can and lid plus delivery.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/705-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=332761684264


----------



## sp0rk (24/1/19)

Mattdavey13 said:


> Was looking for a machine myself, but came across this guy who bought a half pallet and is trying to sell 40 cents per can and lid plus delivery.
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/705-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=332761684264


I wonder if that's one of the test machines that KL had...
*edit* Yup, exactly the same as their auto one, only a different colour (maybe he painted it...)


----------



## tanked84 (25/1/19)

That exact machine you can get from alibaba for US$198 1 unit
That’s what the Australian retailers do these days, get them from China.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/1/19)

tanked84 said:


> That exact machine you can get from alibaba for US$198 1 unit
> That’s what the Australian retailers do these days, get them from China.


I have seen them, there is a good mark up on them on eBay, but the buying of one delivery was the killer $400+ Doesn't rule out a bulk buy but.
I was offered a 60 litre single vessel brewery, from a manufacturer in China, had the same parameters as the Guten but he had put the flexible mixer tap hose on the return pipe, offered me one for $500 + $90 delivery. so I am blowed how they work out delivery costs.


----------

